# I think I should cancel my Apple Studio Ultra + Display order



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

I don't want to focus on my personal case in the thread dedicated to the new Apple Studio so I will ask for your opinion here.

I have an old iMac 5k late 2015 that has been a great partner on my music, video and photography tasks for more than 6 years. The limit of 32Gb of RAM and the speed of the ports to add external SSD is the main reason I want to change.

When Apple revealed the new Apple Studio line I ran and order the Studio Ultra with the maximum configuration (Except the storage that I selected 2tb) and the Studio Display as well. My iMac has some small ghosting effects after 6 years but was a great display.

Then the reviews come up, and everything looks less than expected.

For Video and Photo jobs, the basic model looks perfect and the Ultra model doesn't give any advantage. (At least by the moment)
For Music creation, the Ultra looks a must to have 128Gb, but 128gb is not so future proof to invest more than 6K$ and I have the feeling that the Studio Max for half price will be enough if I take care freezing and purging my libraries in big orchestral projects.

Then, the Studio Display. Having spatial audio is nice, but not super important to me (I can use the AirPods if needed) and all the reviews show that the webcam is rubbish. I can get a much better (bigger or double display setup) for less money.
There are even rumours about a new cheaper version of the big XDR display as sooner as June. 

I can cancel my order and patiently wait until de WWDC22 or choose a Studio Max or even a MacBook Pro 16 MAX for portability (Downside is the 64gb of RAM) 

What do you think? I am using the typical libraries (BBCSO, OT Arks, VSL Synchron, OPUS, etc) I am not a professional musician and my biggest projects are the mockups with 30-50 track max.

Thanks for your feedback in advance!


----------



## quietmind (Mar 20, 2022)

I'm in a similar place. Tough decision around that amount of money for sure. But I am sticking with my order of the Ultra 128Gb, which is future proof enough for me. I'm not getting the display.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I don't want to focus on my personal case in the thread dedicated to the new Apple Studio so I will ask for your opinion here.
> 
> I have an old iMac 5k late 2015 that has been a great partner on my music, video and photography tasks for more than 6 years. The limit of 32Gb of RAM and the speed of the ports to add external SSD is the main reason I want to change.
> 
> ...




fwiw I’m not in the position to purchase one of these new Macs presently and I’m not a tech but I always try to wait for at least the 2nd run of any new Apple release. Too many times I have seen major revisions moving forward and the early adopters don’t get the enhancements that ultimately improve the new line.
If I was in your position and my current Mac was underpowered but still working I would try to wait it out and see what Apple changes and improves after the initial release.


----------



## samphony (Mar 20, 2022)

You’ll be fine. I’ve got the hi end MacBook Pro 16“ the day it came out. And glad I did. It’s the first time in my life I was able to finish a cue on the airplane with so many vi tracks, not maxing out the cpu and everything stays fluid and responsive and after arrival the battery was still at 35%!!!

I just canceled my studio order as the 16” surprises me day in day out of it’s capabilities. I’ll wait for the new mac pro.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

samphony said:


> You’ll be fine. I’ve got the hi end MacBook Pro 16“ the day it came out. And glad I did. It’s the first time in my life I was able to finish a cue on the airplane with so many vi tracks, not maxing out the cpu and everything stays fluid and responsive and after arrival the battery was still at 35%!!!
> 
> I just canceled my studio order as the 16” surprises me day in day out of it’s capabilities. I’ll wait for the new mac pro.


Are 64GB of RAM enough for a normal orchestral composition? A MacBook Pro Max could be an interesting option too. Are you using hungry RAM libraries without problem?


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> fwiw I’m not in the position to purchase one of these new Macs presently and I’m not a tech but I always try to wait for at least the 2nd run of any new Apple release. Too many times I have seen major revisions moving forward and the early adopters don’t get the enhancements that ultimately improve the new line.
> If I was in your position and my current Mac was underpowered but still working I would try to wait it out and see what Apple changes and improves after the initial release.


You are right. Early adopters usually spend more money for a half-baked product but I am waiting for a long. I can keep working with small templates for music, but video and photo are tremendous time-consuming just because of the exporting times.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 20, 2022)

Just so you know, you can put 64gb of ram in a 2015 iMac (I have), but the Ram ain’t cheap. As for the speed of the ports, I bought an OWC box that takes 4 SSD’s on thunderbolt bus and it’s decent - it cost £ 250 IIRC.

With reference to the display , I would not get the monitor - there’s better out there, and you could even ‘make do’ with a budget 4K 32” screen - I picked up a Samsung for around £250 on Amazon Prime day.

But why not make up your mind when you get it - Isn’t there a 14 day return policy…..?


----------



## cedricm (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I don't want to focus on my personal case in the thread dedicated to the new Apple Studio so I will ask for your opinion here.
> 
> I have an old iMac 5k late 2015 that has been a great partner on my music, video and photography tasks for more than 6 years. The limit of 32Gb of RAM and the speed of the ports to add external SSD is the main reason I want to change.
> 
> ...


If you believe reviews from magazines that are quite Apple friendly, such as the Wall Street Journal, don't get the display. You'll find superior LG or other brands with at least the same tech specs and probably better for much less.

As for the Mac Studio, hou'll pay double for an ultra compared to a Max, but the perfs will be far from double.


----------



## khollister (Mar 20, 2022)

I can't offer an opinion on the Studio Display since I'm not in the market (I have a Pro Display XDR).

It is almost impossible for someone else to answer whether 10 cores/64GB is "good enough" because it is so dependent on your workflow, composition style and expectations. Budget also comes into play.

I'm happy with my M1Max 64GB MBP in part because I need portability, so a Studio doesn't cover that. If you are someone that works with large templates, doesn't bounce tracks because you work under extreme time pressures, uses RAM intensive libraries, etc, you are likely to be frustrated with only 64GB (or even 128GB for that matter).

I am also a photographer and Capture 1 flies on the MBP (I no longer use LR or PS so no opinion on those). I can't see a photography use case that justifies an Ultra unless you are a commercial photographer doing extensive retouching (e.g, tons of Photoshop layers) of MF or LF images. Even then I'm not sure 64GB is that much of a limitation.

I'm not much of a video guy, so I have little to offer based on personal experience. The Youtube guys seem happy enough with Max when it came out last year.

That said, if I didn't need/want portability, I would go for a loaded Ultra in a heartbeat. nobody ever wished they had a less powerful computer


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

khollister said:


> I can't offer an opinion on the Studio Display since I'm not in the market (I have a Pro Display XDR).
> 
> It is almost impossible for someone else to answer whether 10 cores/64GB is "good enough" because it is so dependent on your workflow, composition style and expectations. Budget also comes into play.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments, @khollister
I am still attached to LR for my workflow. I process a lot of pictures for events and weddings. Some commercial jobs of products but nothing crazy. The RAM here or the extra CPUs are not a great deal for me, I think.

For video, I use Final Cut which works super optimized for Apple Silicon. I don't make Hollywood productions, so the MAX is for sure enough.

For music, you are right. Both 64GB and 128GB could have limitations depending on the workflow, so coming from 32, I will be super happy with 64GB. I think I can adapt my workflow to that amount. Finally, I am just making small projects for customers and mockups to learn.

The Pro Display XDR will be a dream for me, not sure about my wallet. 🙃 I can justify working with photos and video most of the time.

I work mainly at home, but you know, sometimes is good to have portability if a customer asks to send material or need to do something on the road.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks, everybody for your feedback. I will cancel the display and think about Studio Ultra. 
With the transition to AS, looks that now is better to think about what you need right now and don't think too much about future proof. 
Maybe just in one year, we will have something much better than the current models.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> But why not make up your mind when you get it - Isn’t there a 14 day return policy…..?


This is something strange about Apple here in Hong Kong, They mention that the sales are final and don't offer refound buying online.


----------



## samphony (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Are 64GB of RAM enough for a normal orchestral composition? A MacBook Pro Max could be an interesting option too. Are you using hungry RAM libraries without problem?


It works for my current use cases. No problems so far. But I stopped involving rosetta based plugins and working natively in Studio One and Logic Pro. No VEP.


----------



## khollister (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> Thanks for your comments, @khollister
> I am still attached to LR for my workflow. I process a lot of pictures for events and weddings. Some commercial jobs of products but nothing crazy. The RAM here or the extra CPUs are not a great deal for me, I think.
> 
> For video, I use Final Cut which works super optimized for Apple Silicon. I don't make Hollywood productions, so the MAX is for sure enough.
> ...


I was running Capture 1, Affinity Photo, Luminar and Helicon Focus last summer on my 16GB M1 13" MBP - ran great with Fuji XT-4 raw files. If you need a portable solution for your photography work (and maybe video depending on what you are doing), a M1 (or upcoming M2) MBP or Air is a completely viable 2nd computer for those use cases.

I went the M1Max route because I got tired of keeping 2 computers synced with all the music SW.

My photo stack is C1, Affinity, Luminar, OnOne, Helicon Focus and Nik - much easier to keep up with.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 20, 2022)

I think it’s pretty future proof if that’s what you need.
Both chips are already regarded as very good and powerful and the only issue is that for 128gb or ram u are forced into the m1 ultra at higher price. Which might be way overpower for daw work.

But the model of the studio shouldn’t have any revisions like the trash can had. It’s a whole new line. Specifically for studio folks, which we fall under. (At least in marketing lingo).
The revisions will come up with the m2 maybe in two years as Apple is releasing the lower power cpu models first. 
Also keep in mind that the transition already happened here. U are not choosing between an intel mac studio or AS mac studio. Apple just released one version so it’s not like the old PowerPC vs intel days where the future was murky. Apple will defenitly want you to buy this one. And upgrade every 3-4 years. Although the jury is still out in terms of Apple will do a lease option like the iPhone to upgrade (and have the new cool gadget every year). 

As for ram. That’s a questions been talked about a lot before. I have the m1 16gb ram. I also asked before getting it. Since unified memory tripped me up. So I understand you. 
At the end, the answer is simpler than I thought. Ram is ram. And amount of it won’t be any different than what u have now. If you load a template and need 74gn of ram then u need the ultra studio model.
If u use only 45gb ram for a template then u get the 64gb max model. 
If u load 60gb of ram, I’d shoot for the 128gb. IMO w the m1 at 16gb, anytime I loaded close to the limit the mac would crash. 
If u use logic and can turn off ram on each instrument u can load a lot more of course. But as a project grows it’ll use more ram of course.


At the end I’ll be getting it. But first I want to see a few reviews specifically for audio work. 
And see about the internal ssd. The Mac mini intel had a way to upgrade ram but was discovered afterwards, so similarly in this case, instead of ram is trying to see if maybe someone figures out that the internal ssd can Be upgraded ….
Or simply any other thing that we might now until others have test it.
But in terms of computer model, a lot of us w Mac Pro 5,1 have been waiting for this for a long time. 
And I don’t see why Mac Pro would be any better for us. 

But price vs performance seems more than apt specially for the size. Initial reviews seem to point to not so fast gpu compared to some insanely expensive gpu, which I don’t care.

Btw- if u coming from the imac, I think Apple will update the imac as well w the ultra maybe in the developers conference. My guess it’s not cheap and same deal as the other macs lineup. Max ultra etc.


----------



## Soundbed (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> my biggest projects are the mockups with 30-50 track max


I would think 64GB of RAM should suffice.

There are many ways to optimize RAM usage (for any system) such as reducing preload buffer size, purging, loading only required articulations, etc.

Do you ever bounce to audio or “freeze” tracks? That can save RAM as well.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 20, 2022)

I'd rather skip the expensive Apple monitor and get a good monitor and good set of headphones or studio monitors. Not a fan of built in speakers in monitors.


----------



## KEM (Mar 20, 2022)

Keep the Mac Studio, you’ll be happy you did


----------



## KEM (Mar 20, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> I'd rather skip the expensive Apple monitor and get a good monitor and good set of headphones or studio monitors. Not a fan of built in speakers in monitors.



We have a Studio Display at the Best Buy I work at so I tested out the speakers by listening to some of my own music as well as The Dark Knight and TENET soundtracks, the speakers aren’t very good and I would never in a million years actually use them for making music

The display itself though is great


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 20, 2022)

khollister said:


> I was running Capture 1, Affinity Photo, Luminar and Helicon Focus last summer on my 16GB M1 13" MBP - ran great with Fuji XT-4 raw files. If you need a portable solution for your photography work (and maybe video depending on what you are doing), a M1 (or upcoming M2) MBP or Air is a completely viable 2nd computer for those use cases.
> 
> I went the M1Max route because I got tired of keeping 2 computers synced with all the music SW.
> 
> My photo stack is C1, Affinity, Luminar, OnOne, Helicon Focus and Nik - much easier to keep up with.


I just upgraded to the X-T4 yesterday. I got a stupidly good trade in deal from Jessops on my XT-30 kit so I jumped on it. One day in, and I'm so pleased with the upgrade. The controls and handling are a much better, and the bigger lenses are so much better balanced on the bigger body.

I was nearly an even more expensive day, however, as the Apple Store was only a hundred yards away, and it was only the 64gb/128 gb Dilemma that stopped me ordering one there and then.......The screen looked nice, but a bit small. I have told my 5,1 that retirement looms...


----------



## jneebz (Mar 20, 2022)

+1 for adding RAM to your iMac. It’s not a hack at all…4 slots, user upgradeable, well tested. I have the exact same iMac running 48GB RAM no issues whatsoever.


----------



## BassClef (Mar 20, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> I just upgraded to the X-T4 yesterday. I got a stupidly good trade in deal from Jessops on my XT-30 kit so I jumped on it. One day in, and I'm so pleased with the upgrade. The controls and handling are a much better, and the bigger lenses are so much better balanced on the bigger body.
> 
> I was nearly an even more expensive day, however, as the Apple Store was only a hundred yards away, and it was only the 64gb/128 gb Dilemma that stopped me ordering one there and then.......The screen looked nice, but a bit small. I have told my 5,1 that retirement looms...


I'm retired with two main hobbies... VI composition and photography. 

I have an ultra on order along with the display, replacing my late 2014 iMac. I'll be sticking with the Ultra (arriving mid May) but still researching other good display options due to my photography interests. I shoot Fuijifilm with X-E4 and X-T4, Lightroom, Photoshop, NIK, Luminar, etc...


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

jneebz said:


> +1 for adding RAM to your iMac. It’s not a hack at all…4 slots, user upgradeable, well tested. I have the exact same iMac running 48GB RAM no issues whatsoever.


I have now 4 x 8Gb on my iMac. I will check the price to buy 4 x16GB, but it is expensive, maybe is not interesting for a computer that I will need to replace sooner than later.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

BassClef said:


> I'm retired with two main hobbies... VI composition and photography.
> 
> I have an ultra on order along with the display, replacing my late 2014 iMac. I'll be sticking with the Ultra (arriving mid May) but still researching other good display options due to my photography interests. I shoot Fuijifilm with X-E4 and X-T4, Lightroom, Photoshop, NIK, Luminar, etc...


I work with the Canon R5. The studio Display looks great even overpriced but I want something bigger to show so big RAW files.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I have now 4 x 8Gb on my iMac. I will check the price to buy 4 x16GB, but it is expensive, maybe is not interesting for a computer that I will need to replace sooner than later.


Perhaps an interim upgrade top 48Gb would be a suitable stopgap ? I reckon 2 x 16gb will be about ±£ 300

My wife breeds a litter of labradors once a year, and so currently we have 9 puppies at 5 weeks old. I kept finding that the controls on the X-T30 were so fiddly I kept missing the shot, so I decided to go for the X-T4. I also have an old X20 which is a great little pocket camera.

Here's part of the gang from a previous litter....


----------



## Jett Hitt (Mar 20, 2022)

If you changed your order to the M1 Max, there is always the option to slave your current iMac. In a pinch, you would have 96GB of RAM. I have a Late 2014 iMac with 32GB of RAM (I don't think I can expand it to 64GB.), and I plan to slave it. With VSL's current sale, I was able to pick up an additional VEP license for $50.

Personally, I couldn't bring myself to pay $2000 extra for 64 additional GB of RAM. That math just does not work for me. I worked for years with 64GB, and after I expanded my 5,1 to 128GB, I found that while I could load the samples, I hit the end of the CPU, which surprised me with a 12 core. 

All of the benchmarks that I am seeing suggest that the Ultra is not double the Max. It might be if the software is optimized to take advantage of it, but most of it will never be. I think that the M1 Max will be plenty.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> If you changed your order to the M1 Max, there is always the option to slave your current iMac. In a pinch, you would have 96GB of RAM. I have a Late 2014 iMac with 32GB of RAM (I don't think I can expand it to 64GB.), and I plan to slave it. With VSL's current sale, I was able to pick up an additional VEP license for $50.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't bring myself to pay $2000 extra for 64 additional GB of RAM. That math just does not work for me. I worked for years with 64GB, and after I expanded my 5,1 to 128GB, I found that while I could load the samples, I hit the end of the CPU, which surprised me with a 12 core.
> 
> All of the benchmarks that I am seeing suggest that the Ultra is not double the Max. It might be if the software is optimized to take advantage of it, but most of it will never be. I think that the M1 Max will be plenty.


not sure if this is relevant but I found the bus speed on the 32gb ram for the 2013 trashcan to be slower than the 16gb so I opted to stay with 64gb on the Mac Pro since I have friends who said going up to 128gb was utter rubbish because of the slower bus speed.


----------



## khollister (Mar 20, 2022)

There


BassClef said:


> I'm retired with two main hobbies... VI composition and photography.
> 
> I have an ultra on order along with the display, replacing my late 2014 iMac. I'll be sticking with the Ultra (arriving mid May) but still researching other good display options due to my photography interests. I shoot Fuijifilm with X-E4 and X-T4, Lightroom, Photoshop, NIK, Luminar, etc...


There are tons of 4k displays - some with decent color performance. Unfortunately if you want 5k or 6k, there are almost no other options. While insanely expensive, the Pro Display XDR has amazing color performance. Using the default profile, the color accuracy is better than my iMac Pro after extensive profiling.


----------



## AcousTech (Mar 20, 2022)

@emilio_n - I wouldn’t cancel the Studio Display order. Basically there’s an iPad chip in there, and the camera/video performance will be addressed in a soon-to-release update. Here’s commentary from an Apple pundit who originally felt as you did:









The Apple Studio Display


I’ve been waiting years for Apple to release a good desktop display for under $2000, and in every single regard *other* than the camera, the Studio Display meets or exceeds my expectations.




daringfireball.net





So if that was your concern, I wouldn’t use that as a reason to cancel it. This is just the first time that a display has had a chip that powerful in it. Not too much of a surprise that it needs some tweaks.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 20, 2022)

Here is my 2c.

The studio display is a decent monitor, but is so horridly overpriced at $1700 for a 60hz 5k panel with no local dimming. You can save an enormous amount of money looking at other options if you are not partial to 5k. Don't buy a monitor for the speakers. 

The Mac Studio is tough because you are trying to provision for the future with no ability to upgrade. If money is little object to you, and you don't want to think too long and make future compromises, the 128gb Ultra with 20 cores realistically will handle any possible thing. But that is provisioning for giant projects. 

Take a look at your current projects you're running on a machine with 32gb of ram. If you doubled everything, would 64gb leave you with a bit of headroom? Do you see your projects getting bigger than this at any point? If so, do you like or not mind a workflow that involves freezing tracks, or will you get to a point where you'll think "this is becoming annoying, I should have gone for the 128gb". 64gb is a lot of ram if you aren't running gigantic projects and templates, but only you really know if you'd need more than that. You also have the option of using your iMac as a slave machine if you don't mind that set up. 

Others may disagree with this but also consider provisioning either around a very long term investment or in a cadence that surrounds the growth of your projects. If you don't need 128gb and 20 cores now but there comes a time where you do, you might be better position to upgrade to whatever the latest and greatest is at that time if you are not spending so much now. Will you regret spending $6000 on a machine now that you don't fully utilize until there's an "M3 Ultra"? 

These are just things to consider.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 20, 2022)

thevisi0nary said:


> Here is my 2c.
> 
> The studio display is a decent monitor, but is so horridly overpriced at $1700 for a 60hz 5k panel with no local dimming. You can save an enormous amount of money looking at other options if you are not partial to 5k. Don't buy a monitor for the speakers.
> 
> ...


A lot of good points to think about here.

I use to buy the equipment with more than I need to don't be limited too soon. Is difficult to base my decision on my current workflow or the specs of my current machine.
with a better machine, I think I will be using bigger templates and taking less care about the peaks of RAM and CPU. For video, maybe I will be offering 4k editing as default and working with 8K on my workflow. At the same time, I absolutely agree with you. With the fast improvement expected on Mac platform doesn't have the sense to buy more than I need right now. Apple is trying to make their products on this way to invite (force) their users to change often. The best example is all the people that bought the Mac Pro a couple of years ago thinking that will be a great future proof machine for several years.


----------



## NoamL (Mar 20, 2022)

A 27", 4k, 60Hz display should be just fine for DAW work right? I know very little about standalone displays but there are displays like that selling for a few hundred bucks on Amazon. The funny thing about Studio+StudioDisplay, "for composers," is that you are paying a premium twice to get two different sets of insufficiently-professional audio speakers.

The 64gb machine seems pretty good to me and I plan to expand it with a network PC if needed. I think a 2nd vep license, 2nd vep key and a well specced PC is going to be cheaper than buying a 48-GPU Mac. It'd be 96 GPU cores if you wait for the rumored 4-Max-chips Apple Silicon Mac Pro!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 21, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> You are right. Early adopters usually spend more money for a half-baked product but I am waiting for a long. I can keep working with small templates for music, but video and photo are tremendous time-consuming just because of the exporting times.


I think this time is different with the studio. 

Early adopters will be only the ones w the m1 ultra/128gb ram

The rest has already been out in other shape or forms. It’s about the same mac that the m1 max laptops. 

Even if the design looks different, internally it’s all kosher. Apple philosophy has changed a lot, in due part because of their failures like the trash can pro and the 5,1 vs 4,1 Mac Pro earlier
A huge revamp so it made sense to wait. 
Now it’s the same mac. Same processor. Same ssd. Same ports.
Just in a small cube form.
It’ll either be like the mac cube and fail or it’ll be just another version of their macs. Either way… it’s not going to be any better the 2nd generation except for a different professor. Which seems to be Apple goal. Same internals, just different shapes.

W that said, I can see a new iMac w the same internals. M1 ultra.

And a new Mac Pro with the m2. I don’t think there’s going to be a m1 Mac pro due mainly for the pci expansion thing.

So the studio IMO is rock solid investment. Minus the crappy part of having to get the ultra to access the 128gb of ram :/


----------



## thevisi0nary (Mar 21, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> I think this time is different with the studio.
> 
> Early adopters will be only the ones w the m1 ultra/128gb ram


That's more or less what I meant.


----------



## handz (Mar 21, 2022)

NoamL said:


> A 27", 4k, 60Hz display should be just fine for DAW work right? I know very little about standalone displays but there are displays like that selling for a few hundred bucks on Amazon. The funny thing about Studio+StudioDisplay, "for composers," is that you are paying a premium twice to get two different sets of insufficiently-professional audio speakers.
> 
> The 64gb machine seems pretty good to me and I plan to expand it with a network PC if needed. I think a 2nd vep license, 2nd vep key and a well specced PC is going to be cheaper than buying a 48-GPU Mac. It'd be 96 GPU cores if you wait for the rumored 4-Max-chips Apple Silicon Mac Pro!


Look, if you dont care about design. The display is overpriced as hell. And the computer is not that amazing as well. Imac 27 used to be way better price/performance ratio. I really hope they will not abandon 27 imac with this overpriced combo. You can get 2x as powerful Pc for the price. It just wont look as nice. I am also really disappointed that the display is not 32”


----------



## HCMarkus (Mar 21, 2022)

NoamL said:


> A 27", 4k, 60Hz display should be just fine for DAW work right? I know very little about standalone displays but there are displays like that selling for a few hundred bucks on Amazon.


I use a 40" 4k TV as may main monitor... may not be the most color accurate, but TVs work well and are super affordable. Run them in"Game Mode" and lag is not an issue. I like having pixels big enough that I can use; I still find myself scaling Digital Performer up to 110% or 120%, but there is a ton of space available for editing and when clients dropping to watch their film, it looks great from the guest seating position.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 21, 2022)

Finally, I cancelled the order.
Not sure about the Ultra with 64 GPU cores and sure that I can buy a much better display for close to 2.000$.

I need the computer and for sure I will buy a Mac, but after waiting years to renew, I think I can wait until June and see if the Mac Pro is coming o a better display.

Thanks to all for your feedback. GAS Cancelled!


----------



## benwiggy (Mar 22, 2022)

I was going to suggest you keep it, and test it hard within the 14-day 'no-quibble' return period.

I did that with the 16Gb MBP. While it coped brilliantly with samples 'using more RAM than it had', I basically decided that if I was going to spend all that money, I wanted to be sure of no disappointment a few years down the line -- so I handed it back to the shop and waited a month for the 32Gb option.

I'd be surprised if you can buy a better display -- with speakers, webcam, mic, and hub-- though.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 22, 2022)

benwiggy said:


> I was going to suggest you keep it, and test it hard within the 14-day 'no-quibble' return period.
> 
> I did that with the 16Gb MBP. While it coped brilliantly with samples 'using more RAM than it had', I basically decided that if I was going to spend all that money, I wanted to be sure of no disappointment a few years down the line -- so I handed it back to the shop and waited a month for the 32Gb option.
> 
> I'd be surprised if you can buy a better display -- with speakers, webcam, mic, and hub-- though.


For an incredible strange reason, Apple doesn't give me the 15 days return policy here in Hong Kong where I am living now. 

About the display. I agree with you, and not at the same time. The look, the material quality and the easy connection to a Mac are great but... People reports that the webcam is a joke and the speakers for sure are cool, but most of the people working on music have at least a pair of speakers much better than the ones included on the display. The size is ok to me, but after working the last 10 years with iMacs with 27" and with a panel quite similar to the one in the Studio display I am looking for something a little bit bigger. These are just my opinion, of course. I think Apple will sell a lot of this display for sure.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 24, 2022)

I wasn't aware of this (missed the rollout event), but interesting ...

"You could say, 'Let's just go crank those speakers up and make them loud with lots of rich, full bass,'" said Bergeron. "If you do that in a really rigid mount, you would create a display that actually shook itself on the table."
"So our specialists on the audio team use a technology called force cancelling reverse where we actually offset the speakers," she said, "so that when they vibrate the system is amazingly stable and totally quiet."


----------

